# OSHA



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So I recently got a job off the farm, to see what its like only working 45 hours a week. Today my advisor was talking about OSHA and all of the rules they have. Some of them seem logical to have, but others, wow, they seem over board. Are there really that dumb of people out there that get hurt, to have laws, that to the normal person seem logical?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Unfortunately in most cases yes. I agree there are some that you would think were common sense and not needed. What many of us here think is common sense others can't grasp.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It really opened my eye's I guess and I don't like it.

Or workmans comp. on the other hand. Yes, there are case's where it's a good thing, but something are ridiculus. Having to report a minor cut on my arm and being sent home for half a day because of it. Too many people have ruined something that had good intentions.

After all of this I think I'm going back to the farm.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"So I recently got a job off the farm, to see what its like only working 45 hours a week."

Oh, good God, give me a break!!!! uke: :fiddle:

On the other hand, you hit the nail right on the head with the workers comp thing!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

People that work 40 hours a week work more hours a year then a farmer. I'm tired of the "farmers have hard lives" BS. The hardest thing they do in the winter is drive their truck out to the mailbox to get there government check oke:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

in before its locked... :bop:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Buck25 said:


> People that work 40 hours a week work more hours a year then a farmer. I'm tired of the "farmers have hard lives" BS. The hardest thing they do in the winter is drive their truck out to the mailbox to get there government check oke:


Thanks for the laugh!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed how ridiculos OSHA is? Even when I milked the state and federal inspectors inspected such random thing's and stuff, that doesn't hurt anyone. Such as dust on the pipeline, or if the hose was in the gutter if it wasn't in use, or if the ladder was put away if you weren't using it. They have absolutey no effect on the product what so ever.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

You have to keep your work area clean because it is proven that an unkept work area is an unsafe work area. Think fire.

You have to report even minor injuries because it effects your safety rating(EMR), it gives the gov't data for the industry you are in, it gives an idea on areas that need to be improved, it protects the worker down the road if the injury doesn't heal, it provides the worker some protection from unjustified termination, and it gives bureaucrats (both private and gov't) something to do. Keep in mind that a lot of companies try to cheat workmen's comp and the worker. Look at the WSI scandal in ND a few years ago.

OSHA is everywhere in ag aslo, fall protection on rail systems, dust controls (farmers lung), all the anhydrous rules, explosion proof motors (DeBruce Elevator in Kansas), PTO guards, ROPS, etc. Soon OSHA will be deeper in ag, even on Grandpa's farm. Get used to them.

I agree to a certain extent this safety stuff is getting out of control, some of the policies make a worker less safe, a lot of it seems to be a money grab, OSHA has even had their own corruption issues in Texas. But even with all the OSHA crap at the end of the day they are good. I can only imagine what the workplace would be like without them. I just wish the enforcement was more uniform, a lot of companies get away with too much crap and it allows them to get by cheaper than other companies that choose to follow the rules.

If you think OSHA has a lot of rules, try MSHA.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

TK beat me to it osha is nothing compared to msha.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are working over 45 hours a week, how have you found the time to post over 6,700 times on this forum? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Buck25 said:


> People that work 40 hours a week work more hours a year then a farmer.


I agree in most cases. Those who farm and ranch would be close. Many professional jobs may only pay 40 hours, but you almost always work many more.



> So I recently got a job off the farm, to see what its like only working 45 hours a week.


This quote only shows ignorance.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

would you fellas get over that comment he made, it was a little haha, not all farmers are just grain farmers that dont do anything in the winter either, dairies arent seasonal things


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Finally a post that has meat.


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Or workmans comp. on the other hand. Yes, there are case's where it's a good thing, but something are ridiculus. Having to report a minor cut on my arm and being sent home for half a day because of it.


Documenting would have been due to workers comp, but not getting sent home for a half day due to a minor cut. Your boss would have had his own reasons for that.

Also you know why all the farmers have 4x4 on their pickups right?? 4 Weeks in the spring.....4 weeks in the fall......44 weeks off


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

you think osha is bad?... try running an auto body shop and dealing with the EPA... now thats a treat...

and as far as how much a farmer works... harvest in 09 here in ne sd started in october and some guys didn't finish until the beginning of feb, you ever try running a combine when its froze? try it some time, you'll wish you had a desk job!

do i support a farmer and ranchers 100% even if they get a govt check?... i eat meat, and vegies, and dairy products.... without farmers and truck drivers this country wouldn't exists... i also burn 10% ethanol in my vehicle... i guess we have to deal with OSHA even if we don't like their rules, and we can't live without farmers and ranchers....

oh and also, i know a lot of farmers and ranchers (land owners) that are very pro active in land management for hunting purposes... and you are on this forum, so i would bet you hunt one thing or another...

well i just spent my $.02, have a great day...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> Are there really that dumb of people out there that get hurt, to have laws, that to the normal person seem logical?


funny you say that.. in my job ,working as a conductor for the RR, I have a huge rules book that you HAVE to memorize to which there are new rules implemented daily AND you get tested on them... these rules were put in place because of those youve mentioned... they seem like simple common sense things but when someone does get hurt guess what happens to the company... everyone knows our checks dont bounce so its all a cover their a$$ kinda thing... so when your stuck at some crossing waiting for us and see what looks like a guy walking slow... well... theres a reason... we like to see people get mad... thats why we back up the train... so the engineer can get a look too  lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Found a sweet new rule today. Anyone operating a forklift must be buckled in at all times 

If a person manages to fall out of something that has a max speed of 7 mph, then wow.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The seat belt is not ment to protect you from a fall, but is to keep you within the cage area of the forklift to keep you from being struck by what ever it is you are carrying. Many forklift accidents are while you are loaded or strike something else and that is the primary cause of injury. It is easy to make fun of things you don't understand. Businesses pay a lot in insurance and not following safety proceedures just makes it more expensive. You may think it's a small thing, but many of these rules have cost companies too much.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Many studies have also shown that you have a better chance of surviving a rollover, no matter how slow if you stay in the machine instead of jumping out.

The seatbelt also protects you from injury if you get hit.

Not all these rules are just made up for fun. A lot of them have a purpose and have been researched.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Never thought about it like that. I just assumed that it was to prevent the driver from falling out. I can't believe that I had to take a test to even driver the forklift. It was probably the easiest test that I have ever taken in my entire life. I can't believe that people have failed it. Just wish in the CDL test they would let you shift without a clutch instead of making a guy do the worthless double clutch.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> So I recently got a job off the farm, to see what its like only working 45 hours a week. Today my *advisor* was talking about OSHA and all of the rules they have.


ahh young grasshopper think before you speak.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

If you knew how much longer your clutching would last, or had to fix it yourself you would double clutch, or at least use the clutch. This is another statement shows your youth and... The seat belt is there to keep you inside the cage in case of a rollover, if you were too fall out and the forklift came down on top of you...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

just so you know, in a semi, once youre moving the clutch does not function like the clutch in a pickup, it really isnt going to gain you anything, dont doubt me on this, i have a brother who drives truck for a living and one who fixes them


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> dont doubt me on this, i have a brother who drives truck for a living and one who fixes them


as opossed to the guy like fesnthunner or myself whove logged countless miles... lol.... thats like sayin my dad is tuffer then ur dad... hahahahahahahahahaha... dont doubt me on this... thats hilariuos...


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Coyote, I know once it is in it is in, but why would you stick a guy in a tractor(semi) you have hired in a vehicle he is not the most familiar with, and could find himself in many different situations, whether it be how much weight he has on, up or down hill, when all of this directly affects at which rpm the truck would shift into the next gear smoothly without clutching. Your margin of error is greater at slow speeds with a load. If you, as I said before, were responsible for fixing your equipment you would think differently about who you let drive it, and whether they did things the right way or not. There is no need to double clutch the newer equipment, but the clutch is there for a reason, to make it easier on your equipment when shifting, therefore making it last longer in between repairs and costing you less in repairs.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ok yeah looking back my comment was stupid but i still dont really see why they make you do it that way for the test, it just seems like something that should be up to the company


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

You have to be able to shift while using the clutch, there are going to be times when you can not shift without it, it is a basic skill that should be learned if you are going to drive, and also is a safety issue, for example, pulling a load uphill/overpass st a low speed and you miss your "sweetspot", that may be it, you would most likely have to come to a complete stop and start over. If this happens on a busy highway it could be a major safety issue, and embarrassing for a driver. And if you ever tried to start out going uphill with a load, it can be difficult enough utilizing the clutch and much more difficult without. A neccessary skill to have and if you choose to utilize the clutch or not, you still should know the use and function of all the equipment on you rig.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How are you suppose to use the clutch, when it only shifts when the RPM speed and the truck speed line up? You can use the clutch all day and it won't shift gears until its in the sweet spot. And that's in both Volvo, one is a 1994 and the other is a 2003. If you miss a gear either stop and start over or try the gear two gears down from what you tried. The best way to learn is to screw up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Trust me I know how the functions of the semi and what everything does. On new equipment, the clutch just take's up space by your left foot.


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> Trust me I know how the functions of the semi and what everything does. On new equipment, the clutch just take's up space by your left foot.


The only thing a clutch is used for on any truck (not pick up) built in the last 20 years is for take off, and stopping too I suppose. A clutch on a non synchronized transmission does virtually nothing in the aid of shifting gears, if you think it does I would like to know what kind of drugs you take.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You don't need the clutch for shifting anymore on the new trucks, Sure its very helpful from park to 1st or park to reverse, but its not needed for shifting into other gears. At least not in the new equipment. I haven't drove anything older then a 94 though.


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry blhunter, I guess it looks like I directed that at you, I was trying to agree with you. But as you said you use the clutch to get moving from a stop, and thats it. If people claim they shift semi's using the clutch I would enjoy seeing them drive, its probably comical, I may be wrong but I would bet missing gears would be common if you drive with the clutch. When I took my CDL test I tried to clutch and double clutch until the tester said I didn't need to, was much more productive. If a person can't find gears feathering the throttle good luck driving a truck, you wont get far.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I reread what you said and it completely went over my head. When I took my test I failed because I never touched my clutch and I shifted thru turns. I have watched people try to use the clutch and it doesn't work and they panic. It is weird to get use to, but after a day, your so use to it, that having to use a clutch in the older straight trucks sucks.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Are these rules a nationwide thing or do they vary from state to state becuase I didnt know about having to take a test to drive a forklift. I worked at an equipment dealership and a chemical company so i've done my share of running them and no one said anything to me about it. So I wonder what all they have on welding and metalworking, I've met some people who are pretty dumb with oxy- acetalyne.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Some testing is also required by a company's insurance so it can vary from company to company. It can be anywhere from a requirement by the insurance company to a reduction in your premium in you show that you are following certain safety training and procedures.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_clutch

heres a lil reading for you guys as to the background for double clutching... not every company has newer trucks for you to drive... and as far as being comical to watch??? maybe you should hop in and ride along with me someday...or my dad whose been driving for over 40 yrs... and for me ten years solid before I started working for the railroad and to this day I still hop behind the wheel putting me at 16+ years of commercial driving... so I take offense to your statement... little news flash for you kurt... I know its gonna come as a shock here to you... but you dont need a clutch in any vehicle to stop.....


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

dogdonthunt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_clutch
> 
> little news flash for you kurt... I know its gonna come as a shock here to you... but you dont need a clutch in any vehicle to stop.....


Thank you for the news flash, heres one for you I said "stopping too I suppose", I said it this way because I have seen a lot of people that use the clutch to stop instead of just popping it into neutral I don't but some do. I have driven a large variety of trucks, from new to old, the oldest being our 74' Ford tandem with a 2 stick tranny, and have never needed to use the clutch in it or any truck for that matter, my grandpa had a small grain truck that required the use of the clutch but that was due to it being a synchronized transmission.

I don't doubt your credibility. But I still say that the way I shift should make the clutch last longer if anything, the tranny itself maybe not but 99% of my shifts are virtually seamless.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Lotta old school truckers believe in double clutching and think your crazy for not using a clutch.


----------



## bodatx2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I am gonna chime in here with two pennies worth. The world is not flat outside of the RRV. Try driving somewhere where you start on an incline with a loaded rig, you get off the interstates in places like PA, WV, and any where you have some vertical terrain. You say the clutch only takes up space and one shouldn't ever have to use it. That is BS. It doesn't take any talent to shift gears without depressing the clutch once you are moving, most people after a minimal amount of time find it quite easy. As to the amount of wear on your tranny, or clutch, well that would depend on who is driving. I have seen it both ways fellas, good drivers and bad when it comes to grinding, use of the clutch or not. Coming down an incline/hill in southern California with lots of traffic in front of you and your intention is to slow down, you are downshifting, have a load and miss your shift, it happens to many drivers in a situation as this, many can downshift without clutching almost all of the time, but many sometimes can't, and you can bet your a$$ 99.9% of us will depress that worthless pedal there next to your left foot and resume downshifting or brake. There are certain truck drivers that NEVER have to use the clutch in a truck, and they drive these new automatics. You can take your CDL drivers test with one of these and have a restriction on your license that says restricted to automatic transmissions, take that to your local truckers hang out and try show that off. A clutch is very useful to get moving and is not a difficult thing to get used to. Some of you may rarely use it, but it will be there and hopefully ready WHEN you NEED it. But it is nothing special to go through the gears without using your clutch. Sorry that was about a bucks worth.


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude you think OSHA is bad try working in health care. Not only do we have OSHA but JACHO, CMS and who knows how many other flipping agencies. Our freaking rules are regulations are completely ridiculous!!!


----------

